# Solved: TV over internet instead of cable subscription



## cybergrrl (Dec 16, 2003)

I read in Money magazine that you could do away with your cable bill and just stream TV over the internet. I usually think they're a reliable source but it's obviously not as easy as "just stream.....". I'd like to try this as I have a new LG flat panel HDTV and would like to save money from the cable company to help pay off the TV. I have an indoor amplified TV antenna and a TV tuner card in the PC.The TV has s-video, composite, VGA, and hmdi inputs/outputs. Can you point me to a resource that will walk me through this? What I've found is info for people wanting to watch TV on their computers but want to watch it on the TV - just from the computer. If I use that info and sucessfully get TV on my computer, is it just a matter of hooking the PC up to the TV and using the TV screen as the monitor? Sorry to be so clueless. Thanks for your help.

Cybergrrl


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Not all cable channels offer their shows on the Internet. In fact, few do. The episodes are also only available a day or more after they're broadcast. There's no "live streaming". You can connect the TV antenna right to the TV and pick up over-the-air HDTV signals for local channels. 

The TV tuner card in the computer is only useful if you want to create some type of DVR with the computer. The easiest way to connect the computer to the TV is with an HDMI connection. If your computer doesn't have an HDMI out port, things become more difficult.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Comcast has 50Mbps download and 10Mbps upload now.

Comcast to Launch Extreme 50 Mbps High-Speed Internet Service in Sacramento

Or will be very soon. Got info in the mail today also saying we have it. But checking at the web site says coming soon.

High-Speed Internet: Speed Comparison


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Verizon FiOS has high speeds already, some areas have 100/100 service currently available. I limp along with my slower service.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> If I use that info and sucessfully get TV on my computer, is it just a matter of hooking the PC up to the TV and using the TV screen as the monitor?


Should BE 
In UK you have a number of service BBC iplayer and http://www.tvcatchup.com/guide.html - But I think they will check your IP to make sure you have a UK IP - I know BBC iPlayer has been an issue for brits abroad ....


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

But how can you live wit slow speeds like that John?

I got 12 Mbps speed now but it can be 6 Mbps some places because they have to update more places.

http://www.youtube.com/my_speed has me at 8.07 Mbps so slower then what I should have. 
Video Speed Comparison (April 20, 2010 to May 02, 2010)

Get slower speed test within my state too.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

hewee said:


> But how can you live wit slow speeds like that John?


Well, I'm shopping for a faster ISP, it is pretty slow.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

JohnWill said:


> Well, I'm shopping for a faster ISP, it is pretty slow.


He hee 

Hey we are slower here in the USA. But we are getting faster because 50 Mbps is coming
Worlds fastest Internet Speed by countries


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Until they come up with something to fill the pipe, I can't see what most folks would do with the speed. I don't often get to use my 35mbit speed.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your right. I think the slow down with comcast is the lag. I like to see web pages just load as if everything in on your computer. 
Plus comcast or someone seems to slow things down at sites like youtube to a slow download. If you want to watch a movie or TV show the wait it just to slow when you got to keep waiting for the page to stream to you and it seem it does not matter so much what speed you got if they are putting out at a set speed or you to a set speed.


----------



## TekTime (Sep 22, 2009)

I canceled cable at home, and watch TV shows and movies on hulu.com, as well as in Media Center (Windows 7).


----------

